
The Robots Are Coming, and Sweden Is Fine - aleksei
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/12/27/business/the-robots-are-coming-and-sweden-is-fine.html
======
jouls
The premise of the article is increasingly untrue. It describes the situation
up until roughly ten years ago. Since then there has been an emphasis on easy
jobs, privatization and "flexibility". Many people today have huge mortgages,
a fairly weak social safety net and are hired as contractors.

~~~
dhairya
"We won’t protect jobs. But we will protect workers.”

This seems really important. The social infrastructure to support education
and relearnig will be vital as many jobs are automated away.

------
rweba
Really surprised this did not get more comments.

